# Four world records fell on the first full day of medal competition in the UCI World



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Cup in London amid raucous scenes in the new Olympic Velodrome, packed with 6,000 spectators for both day and evening sessions.










UCI Track World Cup IV 2012: Day 2 Results | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ladies, please do not walk on the track in your cleats. Thank you.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Enough with the bawdy remarks. Let's keep it about bike racing, please.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Hooray ! The PG forum is alive again :thumbsup:


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I think this probably belongs in Components, Wrenching, but I just got a wooden seatpost, and I would really like to apply some Varnish to it.

Just sayin...


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

foto said:


> I think this probably belongs in Components, Wrenching, but I just got a wooden seatpost, and I would really like to apply some Varnish to it.
> 
> Just sayin...


jesus christ ... are you 13??


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

JustTooBig said:


> jesus christ ... are you 13??


Don't swear.

And anyway, the OP asked us to keep the conversation racey. Well, what could be racier than Jess and I breaking some World Records together?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

foto said:


> Don't swear.
> 
> And anyway, the OP asked us to keep the conversation racey. Well, what could be racier than Jess and I breaking some World Records together?


Your crew of high school facebook friends probably laugh at your sophomoric schtick, but here it's just desperately pathetic. Sorry to rain on your parade, skippy. 

Creaky actually follows and understands racing -- that'd be why he started the thread to begin with. If you don't believe me, ask him.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Am I interfering? Is it my fault no one has anything else to contribute? Why don't you say something positive instead of insulting me?

I think that particular racer is a hotty. So sue me.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

<sigh>


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Good racing at the WC looks like Hoy is back on track.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Good racing at the WC looks like Hoy is back on track.


his keirin win was un-f**king-believable. Way back with one lap to go, but pushing a monster gear (106" or even 108" gear?!!?)..... they claim he hit a PR 78kph in the last lap -- 48+mph! damn .... 

his split for the final 200 was 10.55, just over 67kph. either way, scary fast...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

JustTooBig said:


> his keirin win was un-f**king-believable. Way back with one lap to go, but pushing a monster gear (106" or even 108" gear?!!?)..... they claim he hit a PR 78kph in the last lap -- 48+mph! damn ....
> 
> his split for the final 200 was 10.55, just over 67kph. either way, scary fast...


Domination.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Is that duct tape on their feet?


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

The new track is fast and they kept the temperature high which explains some of the records being set.

... and I've been quite close to Hoy and it's fair to say he's built like a bull.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

They gotta raise the seat on the derney. Its just awful seeing that guy all bowlegged like that.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

88 rex said:


> Is that duct tape on their feet?


just lycra show covers -- JP's are partially removed


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> Enough with the bawdy remarks. Let's keep it about bike racing, please.



As a fromer female racer...it's disheartening. 

These girls are adorable _and _accomplished...hate to see the crass remarks...

Whatever.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> As a fromer female racer...it's disheartening.
> 
> These girls are adorable _and _accomplished...hate to see the crass remarks...
> 
> Whatever.


I completely agree with you, and I'm male.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I am also male, and accept my apology. I didn't mean to be insulting. I apologize if my comments were over the line, and I apologize for opening up the discussion to some truly dirty remarks. I didn't know any better.

However, I am not sorry for finding Jessica Varnish to be attractive, and sharing those feelings here. If I derailed the thread, and turned away all of those that actually wanted to discuss women's racing, well, I apologize for that too.

I will now bow out, and let the discussion of World Championship _Women's_ Racing continue...

Or, er, begin...


----------

